# Massachusetts May Lose Congressional Seat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WASHINGTON (AP) ― There's more confirmation that Massachusetts may lose a congressional seat after the 2010 census.

The latest government figures show that fast-growing Southern states could gain nine new congressional seats, largely at the expense of their neighbors to the north.

Last week, a political demographics firm projected Massachusetts would lose a seat in the U.S. House of Representatives -- from 10 seats down to nine.

Now, a second analysis confirms that finding.

The 435 House seats are divided among the states every 10 years based on the census.

Massachusetts election officials are already scrambling to improve the state's ability to accurately count its population.

Massachusetts lost two congressional seats in the 1960 census and one each in the 1980 and 1990 census, bringing the total from 14 to 10.

http://wbztv.com/local/Massachusetts.Congressional.Seat.2.623866.html


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Time to redraw the districts  . Where's Tommy Taxes when you need him?


----------



## JeffC (Feb 28, 2007)

awesome.....less liberal democrats in congress is always good.


----------

